# tang being stocked by bird wrase



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a wrasse that follows my tang around all day, when the tang stops swimming the wrasse starts swimming circles around the tang. 
Strangely the tang doesn't seem bothered. Sometimes the trigger joins in and follows the tang around with him. 
It's really strange, the tang doesn't seem to notice/care. I haven't seen any fighting either. From a human perspective it looks like a one sided friendship, or maybe the wrasse is bored... who knows?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Fishdude said:


>


LOL even his eyes follow the tang, he is in love 

Wrasse are weird , my male pencil wrasse and female yellow coris are paired up, they are together all the time!


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

arash53 said:


> LOL even his eyes follow the tang, he is in love QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, he is just in love LOL
> So cute though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Stop dosing pheromones into your tank and feeding the fish oysters, buddy. You're messing up their mating instincts.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very cute! doesnt seem like anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I recommend picking up a female Bird wrasse, not only will it "straighten him out" but it will prevent him from reverting to female and losing his color.


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

Rastapus said:


> I recommend picking up a female Bird wrasse, not only will it "straighten him out" but it will prevent him from reverting to female and losing his color.


they can revert? O.O


----------

